# homemade rations bar -- 1000 calories



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Found this in an old LDS Ward prep book I bought at a yard sale this last summer.... I actually made a batch and have it drying in the dehydrator... didn't taste "horrible" when I first made it... even DD who hates oatmeal said it was ok... we'll see how it turns out dried...



3 cups rolled oats, barley, or wheat
2 1/2 cups nonfat milk powder
1/2 package Jell-O powder, citrus
1 cup sugar
2 tablespoon honey
3 tablespoon water
Preheat oven to 300 degrees. Heat together water and honey, stir in Jell-O powder. Stir dry ingredients together, stir in Jell-O water, mix well. Then add additional water 1 tablespoon at a time, just until mixture can be formed into two bars. Dry in oven, wrap in foil to store. Each bar is 1000 calories. May be eaten as is, or cooked in a pint of water


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I was talking about these earlier but I called them survival bars. We make them also. They will last forever and are easy to make.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Can it be another flavor of jello? We don't really use citrus flavored here, or is it for some type of preservative?

Thanks,


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

what size are the bars? It seems to me that they would have to be pretty big bars to each have 1 1/2 cups of oatmeal in them.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

The book says the bars will be the size of a Large matchbox... and thats about right... 

As far as the jello flavors, I don't know... I can't think of any reason it would matter.... I am going to try strawberry as my dd doesn't like the orange flavor... (I honestly thought it was because orange "juice" goes with oatmeal...)


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Here's another version to try out...

http://www.active.com/women/Articles/How-to-Make-Homemade-Energy-Bars.htm

Cut them into match box size bars and I am sure they would have at least 1000 calories...


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Wonder if you could substitute chocolate pudding mix for the jello.

That I could eat. 
SBJ


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Any ideas on "shelf life" of these bars - especially if vac-packed for future use?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

used2bcool13 said:


> Can it be another flavor of jello? We don't really use citrus flavored here, or is it for some type of preservative?
> 
> Thanks,


You can get unflavored gelatine and make it whatever flavor you want.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Citrus is a natural preservative so that may be one reason for its use.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

When you say one cup citrus. Is that juice?


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

texastami said:


> Found this in an old LDS Ward prep book I bought at a yard sale this last summer.... I actually made a batch and have it drying in the dehydrator... didn't taste "horrible" when I first made it... even DD who hates oatmeal said it was ok... we'll see how it turns out dried...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those ingredients add up to 2000 calories?


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

OK, I just looked it up and I had no idea oats were so calorie dense; I figured sugar was up there.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Citrus jello... orange, lemon, lime... etc... not juice... 

I wondered about TANG working in it? Hmmm?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I had a DVD of Rebecca Lee doing a seminar on the top so many things that you don't want to be without and she had the bars in her kit. She just had her bars wrapped up in foil and stuck in a baggie. She said they had been in there for about 15 years and would last forever as long as they stayed dry.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Magical meal moths would get in knowing my luck.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

> Magical meal moths would get in knowing my luck.


Vacuum pack them.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Is there something that can be used instead of non-fat milk powder? 
What about instead of sugar? 
Maybe using pure cane sugar would be a good alternative. I don't eat white sugar, except on the occasion I buy a treat, such as ice cream or a donut.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I'd be interested to know if there could be a good alteranative to citrus flavored jello. To me, citrus and oatmeal/honey/powdered milk just doesn't sound like it would taste good. I know in a survivial situation I'd eat anything, but still, citrus flavor and oatmeal???


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

JuliaAnn said:


> I'd be interested to know if there could be a good alteranative to citrus flavored jello. To me, citrus and oatmeal/honey/powdered milk just doesn't sound like it would taste good. I know in a survivial situation I'd eat anything, but still, citrus flavor and oatmeal???


I was curious about the taste myself. I did some digging and found a blog post by someone who tried it. The feeling was the things were incredibly sweet and the citrus flavor provided a little tart counterbalance. 

Anyone interested in trying these should read the article and the comments. It's as hard as a brick and gets harder as it ages, and the taste doesn't improve over time.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I wonder if adding dried fruits would be acceptable?


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Sounds like the hardtack of my great grandfather's days.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

It doesn't say which size of jello but half of the large one would add 320 calories and 72grams of sugar. Now add in the other sugar 200grams and another 34grams from the honey. I think I will pass at 150 grams per bar....even if you use the smaller box of jello it will be over 100 grams per bar.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

In the video that I watched, the lady said the purpose of the size is that it is easy for children to hold. It does get hard, it is meant to. These bars are really meant for survival times. She said the kids can hold them and suck on them all day long.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Everyone wanting to substitute...... let's all do the substituting, and get some reports on how they tasted and worked...

personally, I'd want some nuts in there... pecans, almonds, etc...


----------

